# Stihl 026 Muffler mod



## freeburn (Dec 16, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to adjust the "H" mixture on an 026 pro? I did the muffler mod (7/16 x 1.5") and want to adjust the fuel settings, but where the "h" would normally be there is nothing but metal. The hole for it was plugged with a rubber plug. Anyone have one of these and done it? I tried searching but didn't find any info. Thanks.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

If its a pro 026 there will be a h screw check under the rubber plug, if there isnt a screw for it then its not a pro.if not you will have to change the carb out.


----------



## freeburn (Dec 16, 2009)

No screw under plug. I was told it was a pro by the Stihl dealer because it's got the easy start feature and metal oiler container. Does that mean that someone stuck a different carb in there and they took me?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

freeburn said:
			
		

> No screw under plug. I was told it was a pro by the Stihl dealer because it's got the easy start feature and metal oiler container. Does that mean that someone stuck a different carb in there and they took me?



does it have a decompression value on the top of the saw?


----------



## freeburn (Dec 16, 2009)

Y it does on the decompression valve


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

freeburn said:
			
		

> Y it does on the decompression valve




wow the h and L screw should be there unless someone change the carb out to the non-pro for some odd reason?


----------



## freeburn (Dec 16, 2009)

I called the place I got it from, he said that the older ones were preset for EPA, some crap like that. So, it's either fix my muffler now, or get a new carb with the "h" and "l" setting. Stupid. . .


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

freeburn said:
			
		

> I called the place I got it from, he said that the older ones were preset for EPA, some crap like that. So, it's either fix my muffler now, or get a new carb with the "h" and "l" setting. Stupid. . .




pro saw's are just that pro and that means you can adjust the carb epa wasn't that strict on the 026.. seems odd but a new carb is around 40.00 bucks.. I think the 026 is less restive and if you can put it back stock that's what i would do until you can locate a carb.


----------



## freeburn (Dec 16, 2009)

Apparently, when EPA standards came out they took the H limit off the 026 and since the carb has been so problematic they put them back on the MS260. Now on the newest saws they are putting a limiter along with a connection to the coil to compensate. Sounds like too much technology to me. Anyone have a WT426 carb you want to get rid of? I'm serious.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

freeburn said:
			
		

> Apparently, when EPA standards came out they took the H limit off the 026 and since the carb has been so problematic they put them back on the MS260. Now on the newest saws they are putting a limiter along with a connection to the coil to compensate. Sounds like too much technology to me. Anyone have a WT426 carb you want to get rid of? I'm serious.



you can find them on ebay


----------



## freeburn (Dec 16, 2009)

I've heard those are the WT426A models. Problematic at best. Now I'm coming to find out that the WT-194 is the predecessor to the WT-426 and seems to be more adjustable pre-EPA. Dealers don't want to sell them though. Maybe I'll try to find one of those. . .


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2009)

freeburn said:
			
		

> I've heard those are the WT426A models. Problematic at best. Now I'm coming to find out that the WT-194 is the predecessor to the WT-426 and seems to be more adjustable pre-EPA. Dealers don't want to sell them though. Maybe I'll try to find one of those. . .



your on it


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 17, 2009)

Freeburn, what you have learned is spot on. Lot of changes with the 026/260 carbs. Looks like you have one without the H adjustment. The 194 is the one you want but the 426 will also do the trick. Post again when you track one down. The 194 and 426 may come with limit caps that will need trimmed for full adjustability and reinstalled (very simple procedure).


----------



## freeburn (Dec 17, 2009)

I just orderd a 194 and I'm going to swap the Intellicarb snorkel on my 403A for the flat plate on the 194. Should fit without a hitch. If it doesn't for some reason, I'll plug up the filter and run it without intellicarb snorkel.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 20, 2009)

My not so nice mufler mod..........


----------

